

Working Hard is overrated - nanijoe
http://www.businessinsider.com/working-hard-is-overrated-2009-9

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Do both, work hard on the right things.

<http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html>

You need to define what you mean by "the right thing."

------
zaidf
She makes working hard and working on the right thing seem like two exclusive
things. It's not a zero-sum game. You can be _working hard on the right thing_
perhaps?

